

New Design For GitHub's Commit Log - shravan
https://github.com/Pixelapse/pyglass/commits/master

======
shravan
For comparison.

Old design: [http://bit.ly/1nyPUCL](http://bit.ly/1nyPUCL) New design:
[http://bit.ly/1rEA7FE](http://bit.ly/1rEA7FE)

